# LFTS 11-15 Opener



## crossneyes

Team Camo said:


> 44


I got the same gun. Well my wife thinks its hers! Lol! Sweet gun!!


----------



## Itchin' to go

I’m the camp cleaner this year. First year in 29 yrs I haven’t been heading to the woods on this day. Out of state buck at the taxi, nice yooper buck last weekend, and saving my other Michigan tag for an important upcoming hunt. 

I picked a good year, but it sure feels weird. Good luck everyone, be safe, and shoot straight!!


----------



## sparky18181

DEDGOOSE said:


> This was alot more fun when you set and hid every clock in the house turning them off to get up and stay up.
> 
> Now it's like "hey yo this is your bladder, it's 5 time to get up"


Welcome back goose


----------



## Team Camo

crossneyes said:


> I got the same gun. Well my wife thinks its hers! Lol! Sweet gun!!


Yeah when I bought it I said it was for her...funny wife. :lol:


----------



## JJLew311

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!! 
Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday

Well, I had 4 right next to my blind when I walked up..I dont know if that's good or bad lol..at leaat I've seen something!


----------



## John Hine

I’m in, GoPro & iPhone ready to shoot! Stay safe all! Who’s postin that first rifle dead buck??​


----------



## Jimbos

No rain at all at the moment, it's a little gusty but nothing outrageous or violent.


----------



## WMU05

Going old school today. Tucked in next to a tree on the down wind side of the wood lot. Hoping to stay somewhat protected from the elements. At least the rain has mostly stopped here.

Good luck and be safe everyone!


----------



## Carpenter Bill

Here in Antrim county live from the sniper shack, winds sucks. Over looking scrape on travel routes. The snow is on the way.


----------



## christophermpollard

Wife, 5yo and myself are in the blind on the new property in nelp. Time to get her her first derr! She wants one bigger then what I have in the wall, and the property holds them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dmc1651

Happy opener. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Shawnxbow

Still raining n Livingston co. Wind. Not bad over looking a field next to my house no high hopes but had to say I was out on opening day. Good luck be safe. Shoot straight 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181

Got my boots off and my slipper s on Come on daybreak


----------



## Jeffish74

Raining in Macomb sounds terrible on the pop up. I packed a lunch so staying for the day unless I get to shoot the gun at a nice one. Remember squeeze that trigger fellow hunters.


----------



## U of M Fan

All set in Iron county. It’s nasty up here too. Good luck guys and be safe.


----------



## drenthp

Got to the blind around 6. My buddy is on his second gun opener/season and 3rd deer season searching for that first deer. My FIL is also on the property in a blind over looking a good plot. Have seen some big ones on camera and passed some decent one during bow. Hunting private in SE Isabella. Good luck to all


----------



## mofo

All set in a leaky pop up lol good luck fellas sanilac out


----------



## fishhunt

All set manistee County public. Good luck to everyone headed out.


----------



## TheLionsFan

Just sat down 15 min ago , me and my 5 YO hunting buddy. Good luck! Stay safe, and GO LIONS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike Eyes

Winds ripping but tucked in my box blind. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy

Still pitch black and nasty rain in Ontonagon, supposed to switch to snow shortly. 5 mile ride In on the wheeler was nasty. Wind isn’t too bad but supposed to get stronger through the day. Shoot straight ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Trunkslammer

Ready to go, in my blind in Luther lookin for a swamp buck!


----------



## poz

Thank God it's cold


----------



## Hoytman5

Set up in a ground blind with my son this morning here in TC. Windy but no rain so far. Cam has a new shooter on it last night so hopefully he’ll hang around for a bit. Also, can’t hardly see out the blind window and just heard first shot of the day! Good luck and be safe today.


----------



## MrFysch

Western UP all settled in. Sweated like a pig walking in. Light rain and 37 degrees...good luck gents! I have a yooper dooper coming into this location every day along with a 3.5 yr old 10 and a 3.5 yr old 8…...fingers are crossed!


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Well Me and young Flight have been in the double bull for 40 minutes or so. Driving rain and wind for his first rifle opener. We plan a all day sit up here in Glennie, good luck all and stay dry !
Flight


----------



## kyleg

Filled buck tags already but sitting in Oceana co with grandpas 270,going for a doe. Good luck, folks.


----------



## willl-burrr

Pretty nasty here in Alcona this morning. Rain and wind. Good luck to all.


----------



## riverman

Good luck everyone. Drinking coffee this morning


----------



## bluealaskan

Here comes opening daylight.. Good luck everyone. Be safe.


----------



## christophermpollard

First shot in cheboygan county 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow

13 shots so far


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dynrat

Only 2 shots so far here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homer666

Up and in now. The rain is quitting right now and wind is supposed to stay down for a couple hours 
Hopefully that gets them moving hard before the wind.
Good luck all and short blood trails.


----------



## zimmzala

You know it's a dark night when you don't hear a single early shot on opening day. First only so far only shot 714 in my section of clare county


----------



## 1morebite

Northern Montcalm heard first shot at 7:13


----------



## ryan-b

No shots so far where I’m at in the NWLP. Wind and rain. Walk in took a extra 30 min cause some fool parked his ass right in the main trail in on the ridge. Had his light going like a cop car. Should have said screw it and let him learn not to sit on a hiking trail.


----------



## Wandering arrows

708 first shot heard in Ottawa, doing a quick sit before church on a piece I haven't hunted in a month . Good luck and be safe


----------



## kotz21

Already have 6 in the corn, no shots yet. Lenawee county


----------



## Divers Down

Last night, Tuscola county
Lots of buck chasing activity in the wind and rain this morning but
No clear shot yet on the big guy....yet
Maybe 3 shots heard so far


----------



## Stubee

Very little deer activity & few shots so far in NELP. The breeze is freshening!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

HomeTownJB said:


> Sitting in here isn't so bad in this crappy weather. Thankful for the opportunity to hunt another Michigan gun opener. Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


We really need pictures of the isnide of that palace


----------



## bombcast

Zip here in Ottawa Cty. Lake Michigan is roaring!


----------



## unclecbass

13 doe and a spike horn so far in sw Antrim county


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

sparky18181 said:


> Got my boots off and my slipper s on Come on daybreak


I see we have the same tastes !


----------



## Macs13

I might have a coronary stuck at home wondering if that 8 that I've been chasing for 6 weeks is in the back of somebody's truck right now. Ugh.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Weather here in atlanta hasn't been near as bad as I expected. Wind gusts are starting to pick up now though. 1 small spike and 1 unidentified seen so far. 7 shots heard. Getting about time to break out the poptarts. Good luck everyone!


----------



## monkel

Only 2 shots heard so far on public in SE mi. One far off on private and one decently close to our south. Haven't seen anything yet


----------



## HomeTownJB

The Fishing Pollock said:


> We really need pictures of the isnide of that palace


Forgive the mess haha. We stay down here for a few days. Wood burning stove, running water (don't tell the county), propane stove and oven, bathroom, sleeping bunks up top and solar/battery power for electric. Might just have to get me an address and a driveway permit.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos

I almost wish that it would start raining and blowing. There's too many people out and quite a few shots, more will be working tomorrow.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

My view from the box blind. Definitely not my first choice stand normally, but this weather isn’t normal!


----------



## Biggbear

I guess we're lucky so far. Rain stopped about 5:00 in Chvx county, wind isn't bad at all. Only seen 1 so far, it was slipping through the thick stuff about 7:20 at the edge off the beaver pond. Wish we had snow, I can see alot further into the swamp when we do.

I'm.sure the wind and rain will get us, but so far it's cloudy, but that's all.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

First tree of the day just came down out in front of me. Yikes!


----------



## The Fishing Pollock

HomeTownJB said:


> Forgive the mess haha. We stay down here for a few days. Wood burning stove, running water (don't tell the county), propane stove and oven, bathroom, sleeping bunks up top and solar/battery power for electric. Might just have to get me an address and a driveway permit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Camp and blind all in one. Now that's thinkin!!!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Sun actually peaking out in Cass. No deer!


----------



## Deskjockey1

Andddd, the wind is starting to roar. Perfect, this morning wasn’t challenging enough. Good thing I used the guy lines that came with this pop up.


----------



## John Hine

9:07 in southeastern Kalkaska county, opening day & only one gunshot. Now that’s just odd, no matter what the weather!


----------



## bigmayer

LFTB in Antrim Co. No rain, few gusts, not bad so far. 5 or so shots. Caught a glimpse of one walking and then what looked like a small 4 pt. Forgot binos in the truck...











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chrisjan

My 12 yr old daughter got a buck at 8, we’re waiting to take care of it, now it’s raining... oh the struggles


----------



## bucknasty11208

Buddy got a nice 8pt up near Lake City. I’m getting ready to head to the airport shortly. Down here in Mt. Morris the wind isn’t bad (less than 20) and the rain has only been light to sprinkles at the most.
Took a drive around Mott lake this morning and saw 8-10 does out and about.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dynrat

Got quiet and still for about 30-45 here in Hubbard Lake. Was hoping that would have them moving. Now the wind is picking back up and it’s pouring rain again. No movement at all today. Not even a squirrel. 

Nice views this morning though. 

Looking down the ridge out the front window. 










100 ya poke out the left window to the small plot. Cleared it just in case but usually don’t even open that window. Works better watching them travel to and from out front window. 










Out right window. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan

hiljak102 said:


> If you drew first blood and it ran on my property I’d help you drag it out good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wish more hunters were like you. It’s what this world needs man. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o_mykiss

Well i'm confined to the suburbia hell at the MILs house on kid duty. Wish I was out. Weather doesn't look as bad as forecast

There's a giant rub on the arbor vitae screen in the 20 feet between the two mcmansions that wasn't there last night. Deer are just rubbing salt in the wound


----------



## UPWalleyeGuy

TheLionsFan said:


> Shot at biggest buck I’ve ever shot at. Think I made a good shot. But he ran on neighbors property and I heard a shot 5 min later. I’m a little concerned. Gonna be a heartbreaker but nothing I can do..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you get him?


----------



## jexmex

I never got out to setup my blind and I start a new job this week. Hoping to get it setup this week and head out next weekend to try to fill my last tag.


----------



## dinoday

Rain is back, wind is picking up and haven't heard a shot in over an hour.
Also just got a weather alert for dangerous winds 60+ after noon.
I heard a tree fall a few minutes ago.
I'll stick it out for a while but might call it soon. Tomorrow looks a lot better.


----------



## Pete R

Time to fish!

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever

Well its 10:00 haven't seen any movement, rainy and gusty here in Clare county. Good luck today all.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown

BucksandDucks said:


> She did it! Was a bit of a fire drill, he only went about 60 yards.
> 
> She's 11 and this is her second buck. Both this year
> View attachment 603159
> View attachment 603161
> View attachment 603163


I love it! Congrats to your beautiful daughter on a beautiful buck! Love the pictures, simply awesome.


----------



## Martin Looker

I'm setting in my blind watching it pour down rain and listening to my Grandson tag out already. Now he gets to sit and watch them go by so he doesn't mess up the rest of us. I have seen a grand total of two does and one fawn but I'm warm and dry but I might have to put my coat on. Good luck out there.


----------



## old graybeard

Pete R said:


> Time to fish!
> View attachment 603209
> View attachment 603211
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats


----------



## vsmorgantown

Pete R said:


> Time to fish!
> View attachment 603209
> View attachment 603211
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats Pete!


----------



## Go Lions!!!!

Got skunked!!? About ready to get down and beat the big blob coming through Michigan City. Let it pass through and back out in the wind mid afternoon!


----------



## Deskjockey1

DEDGOOSE said:


> They're still milling around in swamp


You’re out Ded? Lol. No lost headlamp, 5 alarm chili biting back, flat tire, forgotten shells?


----------



## sparky18181

Before daylight I could see bodies moving thru the swamp area near my stand but couldn’t put horns on any of them. This area is only about 50 yards out my side window. I have several shooting lanes approximately 130-150 yards out my front window. Two does and two fawns begin moving along the trail across the shooting lanes and then they begin to disappear out my last lane. Almost as soon as the last flathead was out of sight, they all bolted back the way they came and you know what that means. I throw up the binoculars and scan the area where they ran from and I can see light colored horns. I ve had this light colored horn buck on camera since September and I figured it was him and he was a shooter for me He made his way into my lane and I wanted to plant him because of the rain and took the neck shot and dropped him on the spot. I didn’t even get a chance to finish my coffee or warm up one of my apple pies which is tradition every morning. Can’t remember last time I shoot a buck opening day let alone that early. Good luck everyone and congrats to everyone that’s scored so far. I feel blessed once again.


----------



## jexmex

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 603213
> View attachment 603195
> View attachment 603197
> View attachment 603199
> 
> 
> Before daylight I could see bodies moving thru the swamp area near my stand but couldn’t put horns on any of them. This area is only about 50 yards out my side window. I have several shooting lanes approximately 130-150 yards out my front window. Two does and two fawns begin moving along the trail across the shooting lanes and then they begin to disappear out my last lane. Almost as soon as the last flathead was out of sight, they all bolted back the way they came and you know what that means. I throw up the binoculars and scan the area where they ran from and I can see light colored horns. I ve had this light colored horn buck on camera since September and I figured it was him and he was a shooter for me He made his way into my lane and I wanted to plant him because of the rain and took the neck shot and dropped him on the spot. I didn’t even get a chance to finish my coffee or warm up one of my apple pies which is tradition every morning. Can’t remember last time I shoot a buck opening day let alone that early. Good luck everyone and congrats to everyone that’s scored so far. I feel blessed once again.


I think you cheated on the whole throw it over your shoulder into the tree, but great kill!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Went out but it’s crazy windy. Gusting over 40. Heard a few trees fall and several branches so I thought It’d be best if I just did a little LFTP (porch). Good luck all and congrats to all the successful guys and gals! I gotta kill the buck rubbing and destroying my fruit trees on the other side of the pond! 
My safe perch...


----------



## old graybeard

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 603213
> View attachment 603195
> View attachment 603197
> View attachment 603199
> 
> 
> Before daylight I could see bodies moving thru the swamp area near my stand but couldn’t put horns on any of them. This area is only about 50 yards out my side window. I have several shooting lanes approximately 130-150 yards out my front window. Two does and two fawns begin moving along the trail across the shooting lanes and then they begin to disappear out my last lane. Almost as soon as the last flathead was out of sight, they all bolted back the way they came and you know what that means. I throw up the binoculars and scan the area where they ran from and I can see light colored horns. I ve had this light colored horn buck on camera since September and I figured it was him and he was a shooter for me He made his way into my lane and I wanted to plant him because of the rain and took the neck shot and dropped him on the spot. I didn’t even get a chance to finish my coffee or warm up one of my apple pies which is tradition every morning. Can’t remember last time I shoot a buck opening day let alone that early. Good luck everyone and congrats to everyone that’s scored so far. I feel blessed once again.


Nice one congrats!


----------



## sparky18181

jexmex said:


> I think you cheated on the whole throw it over your shoulder into the tree, but great kill!


I always tie them up but maybe next time over the shoulder for something different


----------



## Chappy410

Thunder & lightning storm southern Shiawassee County. Sheets of rain. 
What a crazy opening day!!!


----------



## madtraper

The wind is really picking up in Isabella haven’t seen a thing since 9:30


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thirty pointer

Back in... huge oak behind my blind has a dead area at the bottom and the wind is howling every once in a while too risky .Missed a chip shot at a very nice buck at 7:30 ...40 yds.Scope had mist on the lens and i neglected to wipe it off and rushed the shot ...clean miss .First miss with a rifle in 30 years .Guess there is a first time for everything .


----------



## fishx65

Trunkslammer said:


> Least amount of shooting I have ever heard here in Luther. Maybe a dozen shots so far. Rain has let up. Wind isn’t too bad. Gunna pull an all dayer. Zero deer seen so far!


Good to hear but maybe it's just because of the weather. I had scary thoughts that firearm hunters were gonna go crazy up there on the does because of the combo tag change.


----------



## bombcast

Bummer 30p!!


Thirty pointer said:


> Back in... huge oak behind my blind has a dead area at the bottom and the wind is howling every once in a while too risky .Missed a chip shot at a very nice buck at 7:30 ...40 yds.Scope had mist on the lens and i neglected to wipe it off and rushed the shot ...clean miss .First miss with a rifle in 30 years .Guess there is a first time for everything .


----------



## sparky18181

HomeTownJB said:


> Forgive the mess haha. We stay down here for a few days. Wood burning stove, running water (don't tell the county), propane stove and oven, bathroom, sleeping bunks up top and solar/battery power for electric. Might just have to get me an address and a driveway permit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


That the Taj Mahal


----------



## sparky18181

Martian said:


> are those tarsal glands or, testicles? nice job regardless


Haha. Always the nut sack.


----------



## jeffm

Pete R said:


> Time to fish!
> View attachment 603209
> View attachment 603211
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats!


----------



## skinl19

Didn't hunt today but drove around state rec area in SE lower and saw very few hunters, lower than normal weekend of archery. Some of the lots were empty. Looks like the deer won't have been pushed as hard as I had feared. Next weekend may be a different story as those who didn't go out today might try again then.


----------



## jeffm

sparky18181 said:


> View attachment 603213
> View attachment 603195
> View attachment 603197
> View attachment 603199
> 
> 
> Before daylight I could see bodies moving thru the swamp area near my stand but couldn’t put horns on any of them. This area is only about 50 yards out my side window. I have several shooting lanes approximately 130-150 yards out my front window. Two does and two fawns begin moving along the trail across the shooting lanes and then they begin to disappear out my last lane. Almost as soon as the last flathead was out of sight, they all bolted back the way they came and you know what that means. I throw up the binoculars and scan the area where they ran from and I can see light colored horns. I ve had this light colored horn buck on camera since September and I figured it was him and he was a shooter for me He made his way into my lane and I wanted to plant him because of the rain and took the neck shot and dropped him on the spot. I didn’t even get a chance to finish my coffee or warm up one of my apple pies which is tradition every morning. Can’t remember last time I shoot a buck opening day let alone that early. Good luck everyone and congrats to everyone that’s scored so far. I feel blessed once again.


Way to go man.. Congrats!


----------



## jeffm

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 603227
> 
> 
> He was actually looking forward to gutting his first deer but the lightning and thunder interrupted that. Crazy weather.


Congrats! 
Good job young man.


----------



## vans

I'm slower than most, the third big branch that fell within 30' of my stand was the final straw, never saw a deer, sat till 10:30.
Looks like a Lions kind of afternoon


----------



## Water swatter

Still on doe patrol (“let about 20 of them get by so far”)+ 5/6 scrub bucks. my buddy in my other blind shot about 8:30 at a nice 8 pt. He rushed the shot and missed trying to put it in a tight hole between a couple trees. The buck continued to chase a doe over to the neighbors and then we here 3 shots. I’m thinking the next square body doe is getting the hammer. Rain showers moving in and out not as windy either


----------



## sparky18181

John Hine said:


> I’m in, GoPro & iPhone ready to shoot! Stay safe all! Who’s postin that first rifle dead buck??​


655 CST


----------



## MichiFishy

I walked out to this blind thats in flooded timber in knee boots and am legit worried I will need waders to get back dry. Oh well, time for lunch. 6 does so far and a bunch more Mallards that know I have only lead, the tricksy buggers are getting ready to mount an assault I think.


----------



## sparky18181

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 603141


Picture of the season so far. Awesome


----------



## sparky18181

BucksandDucks said:


> She did it! Was a bit of a fire drill, he only went about 60 yards.
> 
> She's 11 and this is her second buck. Both this year
> View attachment 603159
> View attachment 603161
> View attachment 603163


It doesn’t get any better than that. Congratulations


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 603227
> 
> 
> He was actually looking forward to gutting his first deer but the lightning and thunder interrupted that. Crazy weather.


Congrats to the boy !
Flight


----------



## Water swatter

In memory of those that have fallen


----------



## dewy6068

Been a pretty busy morning so far for my 8 yr old son and I. Started off right at daylight seeing a huge spike that we passed up and then 13 doe/fawns decided to pass on due to the weather. Hopefully we don’t regret that decision later in the week. 

Staying out all day in hopes a nice buck will come out for my son to shoot!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JJLew311

As much as I love deer hunting and Michigan’s rifle opener, this is just silly. I’m out. Congrats to all you successful hunters! Maybe be back out this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP

A pair of sevens at our house. Happy for the Secretary of War as she passed a lot of deer but decided we could use some meat. Bonus was mine ran outta the swamp and died in a trail.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

BucksandDucks said:


> She did it! Was a bit of a fire drill, he only went about 60 yards.
> 
> She's 11 and this is her second buck. Both this year
> View attachment 603159
> View attachment 603161
> View attachment 603163


Very nice young lady, Congratulations on a great Buck!
Flight


----------



## dinoday

Another round of thunder sent me packing I swung by the stand I intend to hunt tomorrow to find someone classy guy sat there and tossed 4 Budweiser cans and left a spit container..maybe he will come by for a sit tomorrow and we can have a chat.
Wind picked up dramatically but tomorrow looks a lot better.
Good luck!


----------



## jr28schalm

I sitting all day. Only seen 4 does so far


----------



## kotz21

I was lucky enough to make a great shot this morning at 0730 on a nice one, story to follow after breakfast and a beer!


----------



## vsmorgantown

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 603227
> 
> 
> He was actually looking forward to gutting his first deer but the lightning and thunder interrupted that. Crazy weather.


Congrats to your sons shroom that is awesome give a big high five for me! Well done beautiful buck.


----------



## LooksMoosey

Thunder, lightening, and driving rain sent me packing. Good sit until about 11. Time to pack it up. Back to work tomorrow


----------



## sniper

Mother Nature is kicking us right in the clock weights right now.!! This wind is unreal!! Saying that, I’ve seen 4 deer in the last hr including a 8 pt. 
9 total this morning 1 buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7

jr28schalm said:


> I sitting all day. Only seen 4 does so far


Hope your conditions are a little better than here. 26mph sustained with 56mph gusts. Just lost power.


----------



## MichMatt

Hunted cass co this am. Had a 4 pt and a small doe within 20 yards for 10 minutes. Watched them for a little over 30 minutes. When she moved he followed. Then would he would chase and she'd run circles. At least they kept me awake. Was hoping something larger was following. 

Little rain this morning but the wind really picked up. 

At least tomorrow looks like a good forecast for most of the state. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos

I'm in, it started raining no biggie but the wind shifted to a direction I don't like so I came in.
It's supposed to continue shifting to a W/WNW direction in a few hours which is much better so I'll go out after the Lions lose.


----------



## Brian W.

dinoday said:


> Another round of thunder sent me packing I swung by the stand I intend to hunt tomorrow to find someone classy guy sat there and tossed 4 Budweiser cans and left a spit container..maybe he will come by for a sit tomorrow and we can have a chat.
> Wind picked up dramatically but tomorrow looks a lot better.
> Good luck!



His name is Richard Head.

There is a few in every co.


----------



## WMU05

My ol' man knocked one down this morning before the rain arrived. Good job dad!


----------



## jr28schalm

Dish7 said:


> Hope your conditions are a little better than here. 26mph sustained with 56mph gusts. Just lost power.


Weather shhitty here 2. I dont think wind that bad yet thou. I pulled landscape duty yesterday and sore and don't feel like walking..lol


----------



## 1morebite

Found him!


----------



## GATORGETTER

To the guy who left me a love letter, sorry I parked in your parking spot a mile from the cabin on Mason county public land. 

I iron manned it in a treestand until 11am, now time for some coffee. Zero deer sightings


----------



## dinoday

GATORGETTER said:


> To the guy who left me a love letter, sorry I parked in your parking spot a mile from the cabin on Mason county public land.
> 
> I iron manned it in a treestand until 11am, now time for some coffee. Zero deer sightings
> View attachment 603273
> View attachment 603275


I would park in that spot till the end of time now.


----------



## proangler

Maybe next year.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MrFysch

Had 1 of my shooters come in. Found his track but it's so wet and nasty I can't find him yet...waiting for another set of eyes.


----------



## Fisherman6

Slow so far, only 4 shots all morning and way off. Switched blinds just now. This one is in a better spot and can sit here now with the wind shift. Steady rain here but it’s ether sit out here or sit inside. Gonna get into my lunch soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mofo

Same 8 pt I been passing on all week, spike and 4 doe nasty stuff out came in seen a tree break and fall by me. Hail,rain high winds crazy sanilac out congratulations to all brave souls today


----------



## retired dundo

old graybeard said:


> Awesome! Congrats to the young lady.


J


TheLionsFan said:


> Shot at biggest buck I’ve ever shot at. Think I made a good shot. But he ran on neighbors property and I heard a shot 5 min later. I’m a little concerned. Gonna be a heartbreaker but nothing I can do..
> 
> Are you friendly with neighbor.Go over to there house and see if they shot your buck.if not ask if you can look for it.If they did maybe they would do right thing and give it to you.I know I wpould not want someone else buck.Nothing to be proud of
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 603227
> 
> 
> He was actually looking forward to gutting his first deer but the lightning and thunder interrupted that. Crazy weather.


Congrats to boy nice deer,love pictures of kids with a deer


----------



## Lever4ever

So far still no deer sightings, rain let up for now. Seen 4 trees go down so far, keeps you on your toes  still half a day left!!!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## retired dundo

FREEPOP said:


> A pair of sevens at our house. Happy for the Secretary of War as she passed a lot of deer but decided we could use some meat. Bonus was mine ran outta the swamp and died in a trail.
> 
> View attachment 603255
> View attachment 603253


congrats


----------



## anagranite

proangler said:


> Maybe next year.
> View attachment 603281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Love that pic, I'll have to try that if I get a chance.


----------



## fishx65

proangler said:


> Maybe next year.
> View attachment 603281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A little lower and more to the right


----------



## Flight of the arrow

12:23 and the neighbor shot, my kid jumped out of his boots, no deer yet but I’m hopeful this afternoon will be better. Young Flight’s first opener and he is pulling and all day sit, Mrs Flight went back to the house to let the dog out and fire up some chili. She seen 3 deer and 5 or 6 turkeys this morning and skys are getting dark like there’s more weather rolling in, good luck out there !
Flight


----------



## old graybeard

FREEPOP said:


> A pair of sevens at our house. Happy for the Secretary of War as she passed a lot of deer but decided we could use some meat. Bonus was mine ran outta the swamp and died in a trail.
> 
> View attachment 603255
> View attachment 603253


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## JJLew311

dinoday said:


> I would park in that spot till the end of time now.


Seriously...can you say entitlement?? Wow. Is he mad you share the road too??


----------



## old graybeard

1morebite said:


> Found him!
> View attachment 603271


Congrats!


----------



## Airoh

Congrats ol’ man


WMU05 said:


> My ol' man knocked one down this morning before the rain arrived. Good job dad!
> 
> View attachment 603269


----------



## Waif

A most thorough soaking!

7:20 a 7 point snuck along the edge of the sanctuary.
I jerked the trigger.
He ran into the swamp ,( unknown to me he only went about 35 yards.) Gave him a half hour.
Wheeled to hit sight to find nothing. (!)
Back to truck to get crutches and found hair on the return peek.
Only blood found was on a tree (alder sapling) near where he dropped , and a splotch right near him. Raining that hard.
Had I packed a camera with the ton of stuff to stay in a 4x4 blind all day, the picture where he was found would have shown a frog on him. Really. It probably was relieved to have a warm high spot to climb on.

Took till 10:45 to get him out ,dressed, and loaded.
I either need help , or to quit jerking the trigger....

Crime scene looking bloody cloths being washed. Even my lucky wool shirt. Hope the luck don't wash off.
My orange/camo "bib" vest thingy that only hangs to around belt level I'd hung on a doorknob to dry , was dripping blood on the floor. No idea how even that got bloodied. But my wrestling deer to gut them tends to get interesting....


----------



## Team Camo

SE Sanilac checking in. No shots fired this am. Another quick storm just rolled through and lost power. Thank God for the on-demand generator..on the fence for this afternoon wind is even supposed to get worse. Chili will be good though... And Congrats to all successful hunters today!


----------



## Dish7

proangler said:


> Maybe next year.
> View attachment 603281
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's pretty cool. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

Hard to beat a hot pastie ******* lunch at deer camp.


----------



## Jimbos

GATORGETTER said:


> To the guy who left me a love letter, sorry I parked in your parking spot a mile from the cabin on Mason county public land.
> 
> I iron manned it in a treestand until 11am, now time for some coffee. Zero deer sightings
> View attachment 603273
> View attachment 603275


Quit being a rude jerk.


----------



## TheLionsFan

My son and I went looking and it took us less than 5 min to find him. He’s bigger than I thought he was.

Story to come in a few.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMU05

BucksandDucks said:


> She did it! Was a bit of a fire drill, he only went about 60 yards.
> 
> She's 11 and this is her second buck. Both this year
> View attachment 603159
> View attachment 603161
> View attachment 603163


You win!


----------



## sparky18181

Back at it. 35 degrees Wind isn’t bad at all. Little mixed precipitation. Have a feeling they will move a little better tonight. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Weadhopperfishing

Can you use your combo tag for a doe this year with a gun I just wanna be sure In case I shoot a doe this year.


----------



## crossneyes

Sprytle said:


> After being a good boy all season and not plying on my phone while hunting I was walking to a different blind to hunt the rest of the day and saw this buck way up a thick wooded hillside with a doe. One shot at 100 yrds with my new 350 dumped him in his tracks.
> 
> View attachment 603357


Congrats! Love my 350! What ammo ya shooting?


----------



## Carpenter Bill

I bailed out after watching the 3rd big tree fall I said enough 3 strikes and I'm out of here . Back at the Rack... shack with a warm fire and a hot cup of coffee. The wind is Crankin. I will do the rest of my afternoon sit watching out the loft window of the cabin


old graybeard said:


> I've got to believe this weather is going to save a ton of deer. Never seen an opening day this messed up.





Flight of the arrow said:


> As much as I really want to be here I’m questioning the safety of it.
> Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 603353
> had a little trouble tracking in the wet crap falling out of the sky. Happy to tag this tank. LOVE DA UP!


Congratulations on a dandy up buck !
Flight


----------



## retired dundo

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 603353
> had a little trouble tracking in the wet crap falling out of the sky. Happy to tag this tank. LOVE DA UP!


 O gray real nice


----------



## bucknasty11208

Congrats to all the hunters that have scored today. Some nice bucks hitting the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 603353
> had a little trouble tracking in the wet crap falling out of the sky. Happy to tag this tank. LOVE DA UP!


By golly you can smile! Congratulations on a very nice deer!


----------



## SMITTY1233

Nephew on radio “not the biggest but I liked him, he’s down”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunt

proangler said:


> Took several tries to get it right.
> View attachment 603355
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Amazing it is still early fall where you are hunting. Nice try...


----------



## Deskjockey1

Lord give me patience! I think my 12 yr old sons takes longer to get dressed for deer hunting than his mother putting on war paint for date night! We made it back out...finally.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Wind is ripping!


----------



## TK81

vsmorgantown said:


> Went out but it’s crazy windy. Gusting over 40. Heard a few trees fall and several branches so I thought It’d be best if I just did a little LFTP (porch).





Thirty pointer said:


> Back in... huge oak behind my blind has a dead area at the bottom and the wind is howling every once in a while too risky .





wildcoy73 said:


> From gun shots I know the deer are not hitting the ground, but man the trees sure are. Have had 4 big ones take dirt naps by me.





Carpenter Bill said:


> I bailed out after watching the 3rd big tree fall I said enough 3 strikes and I'm out of here .


Just read on Fakebook that an old acquaintance going back to my high school days was killed today as he hunted. Tree fell on him. Not sure where he hunted, but I suspect Barry County.

Be safe guys. RIP Kevin.


----------



## sparky18181

may view for tonight


----------



## TheSteelDeal

Bowhunt said:


> Amazing it is still early fall where you are hunting. Nice try...


 This is Kansas 3 days ago.








Nothing green.


----------



## old graybeard

MrFysch said:


> View attachment 603353
> had a little trouble tracking in the wet crap falling out of the sky. Happy to tag this tank. LOVE DA UP!


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard

Sprytle said:


> After being a good boy all season and not plying on my phone while hunting I was walking to a different blind to hunt the rest of the day and saw this buck way up a thick wooded hillside with a doe. One shot at 100 yrds with my new 350 dumped him in his tracks.
> 
> View attachment 603357


Way to get it done Bob! Congrats!


----------



## proangler

Bowhunt said:


> Amazing it is still early fall where you are hunting. Nice try...


Not trying to fool anyone. I already said earlier, that this was a early season muzzleloader hunt in Kansas this year.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

I'm back in the box blind. No big trees close enough to fall on me so all is good. Ya never know a buck just might fly by.


----------



## TheSteelDeal

proangler said:


> Not trying to fool anyone. I already said earlier, that this was a early season muzzleloader hunt in Kansas this year.
> View attachment 603379
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes you did. I just wanted to post a deer pic considering I’ve been inside watching this thread ALL DAM DAY!!


----------



## sparky18181

SMITTY1233 said:


> Nephew on radio “not the biggest but I liked him, he’s down”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s awesome and cool too that you guys still use radios. Used to be the only way we communicated at deer camp.


----------



## jeffm

BucksandDucks said:


> Was gutting my daughter's buck when she said THERE'S A DEER LOOKING AT US.
> View attachment 603473


That is to cool, Congrats!


----------



## Airoh

BucksandDucks said:


> Was gutting my daughter's buck when she said THERE'S A DEER LOOKING AT US.
> View attachment 603473


Thats great!! Congrats
And congrats to all the other hunters. Great pics and stories. Not bad for as bad as it gets opener.


----------



## Chessieman

How bad was it tonight? Saw a yearling get blown over! :woohoo1:


----------



## old graybeard

MrFysch said:


> I'm on the OGB SCHEDULE soon...retirement...hunt everyday....fish everyday...the next buck I put on here will be a yooper giant if I get him...then off to Kansas!


Your gonna LOVE it! Enjoy!


----------



## Shawnxbow

Team Camo said:


> Knock it off watching now did not say that...Keep that BS out of our LFTS thread!


Sorry I watched the same thing and to me it’s a lock down


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard

Gone Coastal said:


> Got this 8 pt at 7:12 this morning in Mecosta county First year two 8 s on our property
> View attachment 603461


Congrats!


----------



## John Hine

Shawnxbow said:


> Sorry I watched the same thing and to me it’s a lock down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Get off the ganja!!


----------



## old graybeard

BucksandDucks said:


> Was gutting my daughter's buck when she said THERE'S A DEER LOOKING AT US.
> View attachment 603473


Congrats


----------



## Fishmaster 196

old graybeard said:


> Your gonna LOVE it! Enjoy!


Can’t wait, July of next year.


----------



## caj33

Shawnxbow said:


> Sorry I watched the same thing and to me it’s a lock down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Negative


----------



## Macs13

Well I had a truncated hunt - headed out as soon as Prater put his foot into that ball. Marched into an unfamiliar area and got two does and then a forkie in my scope. Round chambered. Within 100. Didn't pop the safety off, though. Let the small ones walk. Hopefully they're still on their feet tomorrow. Gonna start the workday a wee bit late. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

Woke up feeling like I got hit by a truck. Either I have the flu or Covid, test scheduled in the morning. So I skipped the morning hunt trying to feel better. Decided to hit the afternoon hunt even though I still feel awful. I hunt out my back door so no risk of spreading it to anyone else. I No sooner got sat down texted my neighbor I was in and caught him moving across the food plot. After the season I’ve had I’m happy with this deer. And my kids can get off my back about meat sticks.


----------



## MichiFishy

Well I didn't see another deer after having three does pass at 10:20. My first gun hunt in an elevated blind and boy what a good day to be enclosed! Obviously the weather was less than ideal, but was a pretty good day considering I stayed dry, warm, well fed and was entertained with a few deer, a Great Blue Heron, and a bunch of ducks.

This Screech Owl turned out to be the most exciting part of my day, other than the couple trees that dropped close to me.






Hope you guys stack 'em like cord-wood tomorrow.


----------



## ryan-b

There’s a bunch of 4 fronts from petoskey to Cadillac 


Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- Envelope from TC credit union, probably someone I know. He did say, “good luck”...


Theres


----------



## Chappy410

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Woke up feeling like I got hit by a truck. Either I have the flu or Covid, test scheduled in the morning. So I skipped the morning hunt trying to feel better. Decided to hit the afternoon hunt even though I still feel awful. I hunt out my back door so no risk of spreading it to anyone else. I No sooner got sat down texted my neighbor I was in and caught him moving across the food plot. After the season I’ve had I’m happy with this deer. And my kids can get off my back about meat sticks.


That should make you feel a little better. Hope your test in Negative in AM. Good luck


----------



## FIRE526

Gone Coastal said:


> Got this 8 pt at 7:12 this morning in Mecosta county First year two 8 s on our property
> View attachment 603461


Great job


----------



## ryan-b

Ended a extremly wet windy morning along the lakeshore with both my son in law and myself shooting does in a area that reaaaallllyyyy needs some does shot. We will typically see 10-15 does for everyone buck. Top wind speed while we were hunting was 56. She was a rippin. Ended up seeing 13 does. None of which had any bucks in tow. Always fun hunting super steep county as the deer will get real close. Always fun to have deer walk by you while on the ground at 5 yards.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Shawnxbow said:


> Sorry I watched the same thing and to me it’s a lock down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It’s about saving lives for ....sakes. Wholy crap.


----------



## Milosh

Grandriverrat said:


> It’s about saving lives for ....sakes. Wholy crap.


Keep this crap out of here wtf.


----------



## Dynrat

Well I got skunked. 

Not sure what prompted my dad to come out of retirement, but he decided to sit for a couple hours this afternoon and managed to fill a doe tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

